# Tortoise funny moments



## Tracy Gould (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought it would be cool to have a funny moments thread. I will start it off with Shelby s I bought a Tortoise garden ornament today and put it in the table Shelby ran at it but slowed down the closer She/he got then got up close and spent a min sniffing the neck and face then walked around the back of it and sniffed the tail area, I though it was just Dogs that sniffed bums lol i wish i had the camera on me when it happened lol


----------



## Isa (Jan 15, 2011)

lol very cute story Tracy  Once I put a tortoise figurine in Hermy's enclosure and he just turn around it and 2 seconds later, he tried to hit it with his shell lol. I removed the figurine right away


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 15, 2011)

Well i am going to keep a eye on Shelby as a second visit to it lead to Shelby Biting the back leg and shell above it for a few seconds i am hoping it was just a working it out bite and nothing else Shelby is still pretty young so i do not think its anything else but i have had my hand rammed a few times if i do not get out of the way when i am offering treats and Shelby is not interested so I am starting to suspect shelby maybe a young Male.




Isa said:


> lol very cute story Tracy  Once I put a tortoise figurine in Hermy's enclosure and he just turn around it and 2 seconds later, he tried to hit it with his shell lol. I removed the figurine right away


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 15, 2011)

Isa said:


> lol very cute story Tracy  Once I put a tortoise figurine in Hermy's enclosure and he just turn around it and 2 seconds later, he tried to hit it with his shell lol. I removed the figurine right away



My great-nephew came by to visit and he, too, loves tortoises...unfortunately, his mom's boyfriend won't allow them to have pets, so he has to be satisfied with a nearly life-sized European tortoise that he calls "Elmer" - well, he set "Elmer" down in Ptolemy's enclosure and Ptolemy challenged it...got pretty territorial, too, ramming it and pushing it around!

I think my daughter got most of it on video, so I'll try to get it up here in a few days.


----------



## Isa (Jan 15, 2011)

I would love to see that Terry, it is so strange that they think figurines are real tortoises lol.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 15, 2011)

Isa said:


> I would love to see that Terry, it is so strange that they think figurines are real tortoises lol.



It was pretty amusing...hopefully Kat'll mput the video up when she gets home.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 16, 2011)

that video would be great it it strange who they think they are real lol


----------



## Isa (Jan 16, 2011)

Lets go people! We wanna hear more stories


----------



## Badgemash (Jan 16, 2011)

I picked Gunny up this morning and he peed all over my hand, which Chris thought was hilarious (we'll just say I did not find it so funny). I wonder if they're recognizing the silhouette of the fake torts and attacking?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 16, 2011)

Badgemash said:


> I picked Gunny up this morning and he peed all over my hand, which Chris thought was hilarious (we'll just say I did not find it so funny). I wonder if they're recognizing the silhouette of the fake torts and attacking?



Possibly...and, in Ptolemy's defense, "Elmer" is VERY realistic looking, and I reasonably doubt it ever crossed Ptolemy's mind that there might be such a thing as a fake tortoise in the world.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 16, 2011)

Badgemash said:


> I picked Gunny up this morning and he peed all over my hand, which Chris thought was hilarious (we'll just say I did not find it so funny). I wonder if they're recognizing the silhouette of the fake torts and attacking?



Everyone in our house would find that funny too apart from the person holding the Tort lol. As for the recognizing the Silhouette mine is cartoon like but it is stood on all fours so may be you are right. Its a lot bigger than Shelby but that did not stop her/him from giving it a bite lol. It as been totally ignored today though


----------



## Jermosh (Jan 16, 2011)

There is this one male that will rush and push around a specific gray trashcan, I usually have an odd chuckle when they mount a cinder block.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 16, 2011)

Well that Cinder block will not run away lol


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jan 16, 2011)

I was once trying to get a more accurate measurement of Jimmy's scl so i thought it would be a good idea to put my hand in front of him as i thought he would stop dead but o i was wrong, the little tinker bit me!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2011)

The creature from the Black Lagoon:


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 16, 2011)

Thats too funny Yvonne it took me a second to spot him lol


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jan 16, 2011)

Yvonne, that picture just gave me such a good laugh, i didn't initially see the little head poking through the substrate, it is brilliant!


----------



## Missy (Jan 16, 2011)

Tank likes to play with his ball, he pushes it around his pen and charges it. Lana loves her neck scratched and will stick her head out as far as she can and sometimes she will lay down and sprawl out her legs.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 16, 2011)

Sign Tank up to a football team( I forgot u call it Soccer lol). I was scratching Shelbys head earlier and she/he started peddling the back leg like a dog does they seem to love been stroked don't they lol


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2011)

Bert loved having his butt scratched, I would scratch his shell (butt end) and he would start going from side to side like he was dancing! It was halarious, then once while watering the yard, he made a B-line for the sprinkler. It was on full blast! I had to run over and turn it down, then he got on top of it and just sat there! he loved it!


----------



## terryo (Jan 16, 2011)

emysemys said:


> The creature from the Black Lagoon:



I don't have any funny tortoise pictures or stories, but.....
Another creature from the Black Lagoon:





another creature:


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 16, 2011)

yvonne and terry adorable pictures.. it makes me laugh when tobi comes up to my leg and tries to push himself through but does not succeed so he turns around and does a funny move by rubbing his butt against my leg and walks away. i love it when he jumps off little steps he puts his legs back out straight and slides down.


----------



## Isa (Jan 17, 2011)

Yvonne and Terry I love your creatures from the black lagoon


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 17, 2011)

that second black lagoon pic is too funny Yvonne he looks so shocked as though he did not expect you to be there lol.


----------



## Badgemash (Jan 17, 2011)

Tracy Gould said:


> that second black lagoon pic is too funny Yvonne he looks so shocked as though he did not expect you to be there lol.



I laughed so hard I cried a bit! That one should go in the calendar.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2011)

The bottom two pictures are of Terry's box turtles. The bottom one with the big eyes is Chewy. I LOVE that little turtle!!!


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry Terry I just realized what i did, I knew the first pic was Yvonnes and the other two were yours but silly me put Yvonne in the post about Chewys pic, he looks so Shocked like out of a cartoon its so funny lol


----------



## terryo (Jan 17, 2011)

I never thought I'd ever get another boxie that made me laugh as much as Izzy did. Here she's digging for a worm





She could be very territorial, especially when I put my hand in her viv to clean a little





She was Pio's best friend 





Then Yvonne sent me Little Chewy, with these BIG Betty Davis eyes, and I'm laughing again



















Look at those BD eyes




Yvonne said her Dad has the same eyes
Look how pretty she turned out Yvonne


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 18, 2011)

Those Pics made me chuckle Terry lol


----------



## Wezzer (Jan 18, 2011)

just been reading all these stories and they have made me chuckle so much


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 19, 2011)

Come on Everyone lets keep those stories and Pic's coming, seeing these posts cheer me up after a hard day xx


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 19, 2011)

HAHA Terry those pictures are AMAZING!! Those eyes!

I used to let Nelson walk around my bedroom and this was his face after he tried to bite my dog's bone...




(note: I *never* let him roam around inside anymore- only outside!)

And I just love this picture because he looks so happy!


----------



## terryo (Jan 19, 2011)

That's so cute Katie. That REALLY looks like he's smiling for the camera.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 19, 2011)

I love those pics the first one you can almost hear him say EWWWWWWWWW lol, and the second have you just told a joke


----------



## armandoarturo (Jan 19, 2011)

hahahaha
awesome pictures and stories!

many funny things have happend to me during all this years...
but one of the latest funny experiences was last summer...
I rescued a big DT male, and placed him in my back yard... (I have 2 yards and I divide tortoises in them).
Well, this male turned out to be very......... hmmm.... horny .... (Sorry I couldn't find another word).
HE WAS CRAZY!!!, he would mount my females about 5 times at week!!! 
My mother was sick of him!!!! .... I remember she was telling me how mad she was, because he wouldn't let the females alone, and that she was sick of trying to go outside and always find him on top of a female, hizzing and making weird stuff.
So.. I told my mom that I was going to move him to the other yard, just to calm her down. (but I didnt move him)
Next day we were all having lunch at the table. And my mother was actually talking about how mad she was with this male tortoise.... then a quiet and silence moment happened.... suddenly we heard a weird "HIIIIMMM" noises... followed up by a "CLAMP"... and we were all like..... Whats that noise???? then... it began to get clearer and louder.... and we turned around and kept an eye at the slide window door of the backyard... 
and then they both appeared.... he was mounting another female and his noises were too loud, we could actually hear him clearly inside the house , and the "clamp" noise was because of the back of the carapace hitting the concrete.
It was a really funny and awkward moment. my mother was like..... LOOOK AT HIM!!!!! 
I was like... oooops!
we will see what happens next spring hhahaaha 

(im sorry about my english, Im not so good at it)...


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep they can get real noisy when they mate lol


----------



## Wezzer (Jan 20, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> HAHA Terry those pictures are AMAZING!! Those eyes!
> 
> I used to let Nelson walk around my bedroom and this was his face after he tried to bite my dog's bone...
> 
> ...



Haha, these pics have just had me laughing my head off, especially the first one. It is obvious what that little tort is thinking just by looking at his face lol.


----------



## zoogrl (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the stories & pics! Betty doesn't always like it when the camera comes out but she will usually put up with my photo shoots!




[/img]





[/img]


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol Bettys doing the creature from the black lagoon too


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> I used to let Nelson walk around my bedroom and this was his face after he tried to bite my dog's bone...



That picture of Nelson backing up from the bone is priceless! You can almost hear the UGH-H-H-GH!! (And that looks like Barbie's legs, not a Nylabone)


----------



## 68merc (Jan 20, 2011)

We had a funny moment today. Thing two walked up on top of the lettuce pile and as h was stretching his neck for a bite he fell over on his side. While completely on his side he continued to eat. He stayed that was for near 2 minutes.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 20, 2011)

68merc said:


> We had a funny moment today. Thing two walked up on top of the lettuce pile and as h was stretching his neck for a bite he fell over on his side. While completely on his side he continued to eat. He stayed that was for near 2 minutes.



That's determination for you lol


----------



## Wezzer (Jan 21, 2011)

68merc said:


> We had a funny moment today. Thing two walked up on top of the lettuce pile and as h was stretching his neck for a bite he fell over on his side. While completely on his side he continued to eat. He stayed that was for near 2 minutes.



I can just imagine that lol


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 23, 2011)

I managed to catch Shelby telling the Fax Tort who's boss lol


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 23, 2011)

Tracy Gould said:


> I managed to catch Shelby telling the Fax Tort who's boss lol



LOL!


----------



## Wezzer (Jan 25, 2011)

Speckles decided that she wasn't happy with where the fake plant was so she moved it and then decided to climb up it and sit there


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 25, 2011)

Well a tort is known to move things were they want them lol


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha Wezzer, I love those tree-climbing torts  Nelson has been known to climb a few fake plants too!


----------



## Wezzer (Jan 28, 2011)

this is a side view of what Speckles was doing. She kept climbing up and looking out of the glass, and from where i was sat all you could see was her face but every time we went to take a picture of her she hid again.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 28, 2011)

It was too funny Kez head pooped up looked side to side around the room disappeared then came up again and again lol


----------



## Tracy Gould (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone got any more funny moments i could do with a laugh x


----------



## SFCMARK (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is a funny story....just happened last night. Last summer I acquired an adult female Sulcata for my adult Male, THOR. The females name is SHELLY. Well, last night I put Shelly in with Thor and they started to mate. In Thors area, I have a Large Egyptian Uromastyx (BRUTIS) in a glass tank that is suspended from the ceiling. The frame for that tank is about 2 foot off the ground, so Thor can walk under it without bumping into it. Well, when he was mating with Shelly, his shell was banging into the wood frame. Brutis was basking on his favorite rock. When his tank started to move around, he slowely walked over to the front of the tank and he was straining his neck to try and look down to see what was happening under him to make his tank move! It was hilarious! He actually looked pissed off! I ran to get my camera, and when I got back, he had moved back onto his rock.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Feb 23, 2011)

that is so funny Mark.


----------

